# How to start Field Trial Training



## LukaKnowsMe (Apr 22, 2013)

So, come May 7 I finally get to take home an 11 week fox red British Labrador retriever named Luka.

I myself am a hunter and plan on training this dog for hunting. But I also want to do field trials with him because it will aid me in training for hunting and vise versa hunting for field trials.

What should I be training in its puppy years? And then throughout adolescence and adult hood. Obviously basic retrieving skills and introducing the puppy to water seems like the legit start... but otherwise what do I do?


----------



## huntingharley (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi there my name is Meagan, new to the forum, and congrats on your new pup! I wouldn't start any formal training until he is four months old. By this I don't mean I wouldn't train him until he is four months I just wouldn't be harsh and expect too much. Up until then you can work on socialization, introducing birds, lots and LOTS of play fetch. You can also teach the basic commands but you don't want to be too tough on the obedience because then he may not want to retrieve. It's all about balancing the obedience an retriever training. 

When you get into the retriever training I recommend using a shock color, I know a lot of people that disagree with them but the way I see it is its my way to control my dog off lead. As a gun dog he will have to be off lead a lot. Field trials are all about clean lines, the point is to get your dog from point A to point B in the straightest way possible. 

Now are you wanting to train your dog to whistles and hand signals as well? 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## LukaKnowsMe (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello and thanks,

I'm not new to hunting, but OI am surely new to training a hunting/field trial dog. I do plan on using the whistle for sure, and I will probably use hand signals as well. I do know I should not use the whistle very soon though....am I correct in sating this? What about water? While a puppy, what should I do about introducing to water?


----------



## huntingharley (Apr 25, 2013)

I would make sure your puppy has at least two rounds of puppy shots before you take him out and after that just take him to a pond or even a kiddy pool and just play with him. Most labs take to it easily. I don't think you can teach a whistle too early most people just don't. Because the commands you use it for are here and sit and those are both commands you will be using a lot. I think after a few weeks and your puppy has settled in and learned the basic commands then you could add the whistle in slowly. The more time you take to do drill and teach commands the better it will stick. I once read an article that talked about repetition in training such a 5x5x2 http://gardenandgun.com/article/secrets-great-gun-dog 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

LukaKnowsMe said:


> So, come May 7 I finally get to take home an 11 week fox red British Labrador retriever named Luka.
> 
> I myself am a hunter and plan on training this dog for hunting. But I also want to do field trials with him because it will aid me in training for hunting and vise versa hunting for field trials.
> 
> What should I be training in its puppy years? And then throughout adolescence and adult hood. Obviously basic retrieving skills and introducing the puppy to water seems like the legit start... but otherwise what do I do?


Two prominent training programs are Evan Graham's Smartwork System and Mike Lardy's Total Retriever System.

They both start with puppy training. An 11 week old would not be too young to begin. Many, many videos and articles on both sites. 

Both systems also have DVDs and books available. 

To some extent, field trial/hunt training can be challenging to combine with good agility and/or competition obedience training. I do know some handlers who have done the combo, but they have been VERY experienced folks.

Have you ever trained a retriever before? If not, you might want to consider using a professional trainer. Most of them have a very specific program in mind when it comes to "green dog" retriever training and it may or may not be based on one of those systems mentioned above. Since you are apparently a "green handler" yourself when it comes to handling a dog, you'll also have to be training yourself as well, and working with a good trainer will help you out with that a lot. 

This apples to both hunting training and to field trial training.


----------



## LukaKnowsMe (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm not new to having a hunting dog parsay as I have grown up with one hunting dog or another sense...literally sense I was born. However we also sent those dogs for two weeks or so to be partially trained and we went from there. I have ran drills with the dogs so I'm aware of what can be done to teach. I have expectations as to getting someone to help...I can handle obedience training by myself...mainly because Luka has taken nicely to listening to my commands...but hunting training is a whole other field. 

Definitely finding a great video sight would help. Luka's great grandfather and father are both FTCH and the grandfather begin one of the most well known dogs in Ireland...which is awesome. But my breeder also was going to have another set of pups which the father Copperbirch Liffy has there video from pup to champion...I really like it...but then UK field trials are slightly different to the Canadian...

Regardless to say I'm happy that he loves his crate and is ok with the house and not cause me too many problems. I have been catching quick on a routine as has he that we can both follow....though taking him out at 3 in the morning in nothing but shorts and sports bra to break the attempt of vomit on the floor was rather cold on a really windy night....


----------

